# What is res://ieframe.dll



## fxguy (May 16, 2009)

When I go to certain sites, Amazon is the worst, but other retail sites are also problems, this security warning pops up every time I move to a new window:

*Security Warning*

*The current webpage is trying to open a site in your trusted sites list. do you want to allow this?*

*Current site: **http://www.amazon.com*
*Trusted site: res://ieframe.dll*

*Warning: allowing this can expose your computer to security risks. If you don't trust the current webpage, choose NO.*

This problem started about 3 months ago and I can think of no changes that might have caused it. I have Windows XP professional, Ver 5.1.2600 Svc Pack 3. I recently install the new Windows patches and IE 8 in hope that it would solve the problem. It has not changed. Please advise. Is this a security threat? Is it going to pop us constantly even if I click YES?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have a look at this page for information on your error message and how to resolve the issue.


----------

